# iPad 3 intraçable...



## famousneko (13 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai précommandé mon ipad 3 le samedi 8, reçu un avis d'expédition le 10 mais aujourd'hui, 3 jours après, toujours aucun moyen de voir où en est le colis.
Donc voilà, je rentre le numéro de suivi du transporteur sur le site d'UPS mais il me retourne toujours la même réponse, code non reconnue...
Peut-être que je m'inquiète pour rien, mais avec un colis de 700 balles dans la nature, y'a de quoi s'affoler un peu.

Y'a-t-il d'autres personnes ayant reçu l'avis d'expédition de leur iPad 3? Arrivez-vous à le tracer?


----------



## Kamidh (13 Mars 2012)

J'ai envie de dire que les livraisons sont prévu le 16, alors STOP le stress un peu !


----------



## Math.p (13 Mars 2012)

Pareil, je ne peux pas le localiser...


----------



## Kamidh (13 Mars 2012)

Pareil, patience ;-)


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Mars 2012)

en même temps tu risques pas de le recevoir l'iPad 3...

C'est que l'iPad tout court qui est sorti 

..

Je sors ?


----------



## Math.p (13 Mars 2012)

Kamidh a dit:


> Pareil, patience ;-)



Rien à voir. J'ai pas l'habitude d'avoir 500 qui se balade autour de la Terre donc normal que j'essaye de suivre où en est l'envoi. J'ai également une commande à la Fnac en ce moment et je consulte aussi le site de la Poste, je vois pas où est le problème.


----------



## Kamidh (13 Mars 2012)

Simplement que c'est une pré-commande ! Donc même si la commande est enregistré et le numéro de tracking disponible cela ne veut pas dire que celui si est actif ! Il correspond dans ce genre de cas à un numéro d'enlèvement, le colis est donc prêt dans l'entrepôt pour le départ, il sera chez toi le 16, voir avant si ta de la chance, ou un peu après si beaucoup de demande.

Donc conclusion, patience 

Ps : c'est bien connu Apple est le plus gros site d'arnaque au monde, il encaisse et ne livre pas 

Edit : La question du premier post est : "Y'a-t-il d'autres personnes ayant reçu l'avis d'expédition de leur iPad 3? Arrivez-vous à le tracer?", je ne fait donc que répondre à cela.


----------



## PommeQ (13 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir a tous,

Un d'entre vous a t il contacte UPS ? car je ne peux être dispo à tout moment vendredi et je souhaiterai retirer le colis à l'entrepôt ou le faire livrer chez le voisin ... Est ce envisageable selon vous ?


Merci de vos retours


----------



## Kamidh (13 Mars 2012)

Tu tombe bien PommeQ je connais très bien UPS, bon je n'ai pas pour habitude de fournir des contacts comme cela, mais pour l'iPad je veux bien faire un effort.

Envoi un email ici 

Ps : Il suffit de leur demander !


----------



## PommeQ (13 Mars 2012)

Impossible d'envoyer un mail car il faut un numéro de suivi ... Je vais fouiner


----------



## Kamidh (13 Mars 2012)

Appel simplement UPS, ils sont toujours disponible pour faire une modification d'adresse de livraison.


----------



## PommeQ (14 Mars 2012)

Après contact avec UPS ils ne peuvent rien faire avec le numéro fourni par Apple ... Pas cool quand on est pas dispo toute la journée le 16 :/


----------



## Kamidh (14 Mars 2012)

C'est surement trop top, il ne doivent simplement pas avoir trace de ce numéro pas encore actif.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (14 Mars 2012)

Oui bon on verra bien vendredi. Je sens que certains (dont moi) vont être déçus...
Par expérience toutes les fois où j'ai été censé être livré un vendredi, j'ai reçu mes colis la semaine d'après, le lundi voire le mardi. Ah les joies de la campagne profonde...


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Mars 2012)

Sinon pour tracer un truc, vous pouvez aussi prendre un crayon de papier... :hein:


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mars 2012)

famousneko a dit:


> Arrivez-vous à le tracer?





Math.p a dit:


> Pareil, je ne peux pas le localiser...



Rhaaaa la la, ça sert à quoi qu'Apple se décarcasse : Localiser mon iPad.




c'était trop tentant, j'ai pas pu résister


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (14 Mars 2012)

Bon ben on dirait que la viande de clown est en promo aujourd'hui...


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Mars 2012)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Bon ben on dirait que la viande de clown est en promo aujourd'hui...



ALors ça c'est petit ça... trèèèès petit ça... 

Sinon, z'avez qu'à demander à Pierre Martinet ! Le traiteur intraçable...


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Mars 2012)

PommeQ a dit:


> Après contact avec UPS ils ne peuvent rien faire avec le numéro fourni par Apple ... Pas cool quand on est pas dispo toute la journée le 16 :/



Jai essayé aussi, et je confirme.



PommeQ a dit:


> Pas cool quand on est pas dispo toute la journée le 16 :/



Oui, les gamineries d'Apple commencent sérieusement à me les brouter aussi, quand elles ont un impact conséquent sur l'organisation du planning de travail. Vaut mieux être là où l'iPad est livré, surtout un vendredi...
Et, là, avec leur numéro bidon, pas possible de négocier une livraison décalée la semaine prochaine et/ou dans une certaine tranche horaire avec UPS.
Nul.


----------



## nikomimi (14 Mars 2012)

Heu chez moi UPS m'appel le matin pour me demander vers quel heure je souhaite être livrer. Après je sais pas si j'ai de la chance ou si c'est la procédure standard.

Toute façon même si vous êtes pas là il est pas perdu le colis, il suffit de les appeler pour leurs donner une date et une heure où vous êtes sur pouvoir être là. UPS c'est pas comme LaPoste ils sont super arrangeants.


----------



## Math.p (14 Mars 2012)

D'après ce que j'ai lu sur les forums de iphone.fr (les gars ont contacté le sav Apple), les iPads seraient déjà en Europe, en Irlande ou aux Pays-Bas, ce qui pourrait expliquer une activation tardive du suivi des colis


----------



## PommeQ (14 Mars 2012)

En tout cas, je viens de recevoir la facture par mail ;-)


----------



## famousneko (14 Mars 2012)

De même! Alors sinon je "crois" avoir trouvé où ce trouve le réel numéro de suivi.
Il suffit d'aller sur l'apple store, se connecter, aller dans "où en sont mes commandes", là on arrive normalement sur la page "vos commandes" et en bas, il y'a la case bleue "Suivre la livraison". Il suffit de cliquer sur la flèche à gauche et là on a une liste avec une série de chiffre commençant par 1Z, qui est JUSTEMENT les codes utilisé par UPS.

Bon je dis ça mais j'ai testé sur ups et le code ne semble pas fonctionné...
Depuis un bail apple me marque "expédition acheminée", ils l'ont donc bien refilé à UPS mais je sais pas ce qu'ils attendent ceux là pour scanner le colis...


----------



## Macadid (15 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai commandé le nouvel iPad mardi après-midi sur fnac.com (par tél.).
Dans le suivi de ma commande, depuis hier, il est indiqué "commande en cours de préparation". Alors, je me dis...vendredi... Non, je rêve. Qui d'autres dans ce cas ?


----------



## famousneko (15 Mars 2012)

Youhou yaha
Ma technique que je viens de retenter MARCHE.
Il vous est possible de suivre votre iPad 3 maintenant.


----------



## badboy71 (15 Mars 2012)

famousneko a dit:


> Youhou yaha
> Ma technique que je viens de retenter MARCHE.
> Il vous est possible de suivre votre iPad 3 maintenant.




impossible de trouver le numéro de suivi malgré ton explication.


----------



## famousneko (15 Mars 2012)

badboy71 a dit:


> impossible de trouver le numéro de suivi malgré ton explication.



Go ici: https://store.apple.com/fr/order/list
Là tu vois le buton "Suivre la livraison" en bleu et c'est la flèche qui pointe vers le bas juste à droite

screen:


----------



## badboy71 (15 Mars 2012)

Merci, malheureusement je n'ai pas cette flèche, il est ou ton iPad actuellement ?


----------



## StevenHuon (15 Mars 2012)

Pour ma part, je peux enfin suivre la livraison.


----------



## badboy71 (15 Mars 2012)

je peut également suivre le tracking UPS


----------



## Argeuh (15 Mars 2012)

Toujours pas de suivi chez TNT :/


----------



## PommeQ (15 Mars 2012)

Je viens d'avoir UPS pour essayer de toper le colis ... L'étiquette est créée mais il n'ont pas encore reçu le colis ... Je pense qu'apple limite au maximum la possibilité de fuite avant demain. Donc impossible de prévoir un retrait au dépôt ou de changer adresse de livraison ...


----------



## famousneko (15 Mars 2012)

J'ai également appeler et même histoire à dormir debout: "Impossible de le récupérer on colle les étiquettes blablabla"... En plus la meuf elle a dit direct "colis Apple", donc elle doit avoir reçu des directives très strictes concernant ces envois pour éviter toute magouille (ou fanboy pressé)

bref, sinon elle m'a également confirmé qu'il arriverait bien demain entre 9h et 19h.

Wait & See...


----------



## malignois (15 Mars 2012)

Pour ma part toujours : 






C'est triste


----------



## Lefenmac (15 Mars 2012)

malignois a dit:


> Pour ma part toujours :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est vraiment super triste


----------



## iDanGener (15 Mars 2012)

Kamidh a dit:


> Ps : c'est bien connu Apple est le plus gros site d'arnaque au monde, il encaisse et ne livre pas




Ce n'est pas tellement d'Apple qu'il se méfie je crois. Tiens, pour Famousneko, au moins tu n'es pas avec FedEx :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKUDTPbDhnA


Daniel


----------



## famousneko (16 Mars 2012)

Ah, le suivi montre enfin quelque chose! Je ne sais comment il a fait pour traverser les pays-bas, la beligique, et arrivé à roissy en 7h m'enfin, c'est la magie d'Apple on va dire...
Bref, pour moi ce n'est plus qu'une question d'heures.


----------



## Aphelion (16 Mars 2012)

C'est en cours de livraison pour ma part !

Mon iPad a quitté les Pays-Bas cette nuit, avant de faire un petit tour en Allemagne et d'arriver en France à Charles De Gaulle.


----------



## polop35 (16 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
Idem pour moi. J'ai reçu un coup de fil d'UPS, ce matin. La livraison est prévue pour la fin de la matinée.


----------



## Math.p (16 Mars 2012)

Reçu y'a 10 min ! Toujours aussi impeccable ce packaging ! J'avais pas fait de gros produit Apple depuis mon MBP début 2009, ça fait toujours un ptit qque chose ces déballages 

J'ose pas enlever le plastique, il est tout propre


----------



## PommeQ (16 Mars 2012)

Recu également ! qq'un sait comment cloner mon ipad 2 vers le 3 ???


----------



## malignois (16 Mars 2012)

Ca doit fonctionner si tu te sers d'iCloud.
Tu sauvegarde l'iPad 2 et tu recupères tout sur le 3 en passant par le même compte iCloud.


----------



## Argeuh (16 Mars 2012)

Coup de fil TNT, ce sera entre 20h et 22h pour moi.


----------



## Php21 (16 Mars 2012)

Livré avec qlq accessoires en pleine campagne.
Merci Apple & UPS.


----------

